# Disconnecting mistking



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

I just got my first mistking and was wondering is there any special way to disconnect the tubing or elbows and tees from the misting heads? I didnt know if there was anything special to do and I didn't want to break anything.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

If I got one I would have torn it apart already out of excitement hahah kudos to you for having patience


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Each fitting has a little plastic piece that moves slightly in and out. To remove the tubing, push the tubing in until the plastic piece is back inside, hold it with your other thumb while you pull out the tubing. 

Start watching at 53 seconds


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

jeeperrs said:


> Each fitting has a little plastic piece that moves slightly in and out. To remove the tubing, push the tubing in until the plastic piece is back inside, hold it with your other thumb while you pull out the tubing.
> 
> Start watching at 53 seconds
> 
> Watts Quick-Connect "Push to Connect" Plumbing Solutions - YouTube


Awesome Video! I was sitting here like... "Oh man how are we gonna try to put this in words" haha but that solved the problem easily


----------



## jermajestyg (Jan 28, 2012)

HAha im using those exact quick connectors for my water filtering pump system thingy (didnt know how else to phrase that) and was thinking the same thing as Carola

How are we supposed to explain to this guy what to press on and all that? haha

-Jeremy


----------

